# Hair Loss from Flea Medication?



## Bleenie (Jan 7, 2012)

I am wondering if Flea Medication(Advantage) can cause hair loss where it's applied? I noticed today that Izzy has a thin-looking spot on her shoulders where I applied her flea medicine about a week ago. Because she's so tiny, and weighs so little, the vet told me to use a small amount (1/4cc) on her so I am not sure why it would make her hair thin


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I was going to get this posted few weeks ago but was not feeling well after two teeth pulled and got dry socket and then forgot, but here is a recipe for home made flea treatment. 
So I dont know about hair loss but this is for next time.

2 lemons
1 Pkg fresh rosemary
1 tsp chopped garlic
1 tbsp whole cloves
2 tsp apple cider vinegar 
1 dropper full of NEEM SEED oil

Slice lemon very thin and add all ingredients to a mason jar or similar. Cover with boiling water and steep for 6-8 hours. Re-use ingredients by pouring boiling water over and steep again. Store in refrigerator last long time. just spray or pour some on cotton ball and put all over your fur baby. Spray bottle work great if you baby not afraid. 
Works really good and smells good too.


----------

